# Constipation - sorry!



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,
I am around 6 wks pg and am suffering from terrible constipation.  I'm sure that some of it is due to my diet; I hardly ate any carbs before/during tx and now bread & pasta seem to be the only things keeping my sickness at bay!
Is there anything I can safely eat/take to relieve this?  It's causing me horrible stomach aches and I'm very bloated.
Thanks,
xx Clare


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Lots of fibre, fruit and fluids can really help.  Prunes can be effective too.  If all else fails lactulose or fybogel on prescription.  Gentle exercise helps too

Hope it gets better soon

Jan


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Jan - I'll give that a go!


----------

